# Aggressiver Schwan attackiert Angler



## Michael.S (28. März 2022)

Haben wir hier auch immer wieder , die Männchen verteidigen halt ihre Brut , dies ist von 2019
OTTERNDORF. Der Otterndorfer Badesee hat wieder einen Problem-Schwan. Wassersportlern schwant nichts Gutes.​Das aggressive Tier, ein Männchen, verteidigt seine Brut, faucht, zischt und geht auf Wassersportler los.​


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. März 2022)

Mir schwant das Sommerloch beginnt


----------



## Blueser (28. März 2022)

Ich mache mich einfach größer als ich bin, indem ich den Kescher nach oben halte. Und schon verdünnisiert sich unser "Problem"-Schwan ...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Haben wir hier auch immer wieder , die Männchen verteidigen halt ihre Brut


Genau so sieht es aus, die Vögel sind jetzt in der Brutzeit ausgesprochen territorial.
Da wird (versucht) den Angler zu verjagen, genauso wie andere Wasservögel in der Umgebung terrorisiert werden.
Dabei reicht das schlichte Verjagen aber nicht aus, es werden auch noch alle Nester/Eier die der "stolze" Schwan erreichen kann zerstört, sowie auch Jungvögel getötet.
Das sind richtige Mistviecher, was sie vor Verfolgung schützt, ist eigentlich nur ihr allseits beliebtes Aussehen und ihr majestätisches auftreten.
Wenn er mir zu nahe kommen würde, dann gibt es einfach einen Arschtritt!
Mit etwa 8-10kg Gewicht ist son Schwan kein ernsthafter Gegner, da kann er noch so viel mit seinen Flügeln flattern,
Allerdings sind sie, wenn einmal auf Touren recht hartnäckig, um nicht zu sagen aufdringlich.
Im Wasser, also in seinem Element, könnte das aber anders aussehen?
Meinem Kumpel, ein Zahnarzt, hat ein wütender Schwan im Wasser einen Schneidezahn weggehackt.

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2022)

Einem Bekannten hat ein Schwan mit nem Flügelschlag mal einen Arm gebrochen... Ok, ist lange her, wir waren noch Kinder und zerbrechlich...
Heute würde ich wohl den Will Smith mimen und so nem Vogel einfach eine verpassen


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2022)

So ne Backpfeife hab ich vor 3 Jahren mal, auf der Arbeit, einem Schwan verpasst. Der war etwas geschockt, hat dann immer einen weiten Bogen um mich gemacht.


----------



## Kay1 (28. März 2022)

Schade das nicht alle Wasservögel ihr Revier so verteidigen können. Schwäne sind da wirklich krass, aber sie folgen eben ihrem Instinkt.


----------



## Mescalero (28. März 2022)

Das machen nicht nur Vögel, die ihr Nest verteidigen müssen. Letztes Jahr saß ich am Bach und eine Schwanfamilie mit Jungtier (vielleicht auch zwei, weiß nicht mehr genau) kam um die Ecke. Schön langsam aber doch ganz zielgerichtet auf mich zu. Als der Abstand bei 5m lag, sind die erwachsenen Schwäne aufgestanden, haben ihre Flügel ausgebreitet und gefaucht und sind weiter auf mich zu. Natürlich bin ich abgehauen, nach einer Kippenpasue waren sie weitergezogen.
Spaßig ist das aber nicht und ich verdrück mich in solchen Situationen lieber als große Töne zu schwingen, von wegen Arschtritt usw. Das ist nämlich nicht so einfach mit einer vollen Hose.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. März 2022)

Und wie oft attackiert ein aggressiver Angler einen Schwan.


----------



## MS aus G (28. März 2022)

Die sind doch soooo süüüßßß!!!

Mein Schwanenpärchen ist da ganz relaxt!!! Das Bild ist jetzt knapp 2 Jahre her und etwas später kam unter dem Flügel sogar noch ein 2. Junges hervor!!! Die knabberten dann eine Zeit am Ufergras und sind dann ganz entspannt weiter gezogen!!! Im letzten Jahr ist die Brut wohl leider ausgefallen, da saß Frau Schwan etwa 10 Tage auf der Buhne, wo ich gesessen habe und auf einmal war sie nicht mehr am Brutplatz!!! Schade!!! Da haben sie wohl mal einen Moment nicht aufgepasst und Marder oder Fuchs oder... haben das Gelege geräumt!!! Schade!!!

Von aggressiven Schwänen kann ich zum Glück nicht berichten, aber eine Begegnung der besonderen Art hatte ich auch mal!!! Schön im Dunkeln auf Aal gesessen und höre in der Entfernung, wie eine 747 zu starten beginnt und abgehoben ist, aber das er dann 6-7m vor mir zur Landung ansetzt, damit habe ich dann nicht gerechnet!!! Bei wem der Schrecken größer war, mag ich nicht sagen, bei mir war er auf jeden Fall riesengroß!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2022)

direkt Aggression habe ich nie gemerkt - ein bischen schon so was wie Drohung - mit dem Kajak zwischen 
Eltern und Küken beim Anlanden geraten - ja sie haben gezischt , ganz ruhig sitzengeblieben und als alle zusammen waren war alles wieder gut . Das Angeln in Nestnähe ist auch kein Problem , die Tierchen sind korrupt 
ein paar Scheiben Brot und alles ist gut . Daß ,das beim Massentourismus vielleicht anders aussieht ist durch 
aus möglich - überhaupt weil darunter zig Deppen dabei sind die meinen die Natur ist nur für sie da -
die Anlieger die sie von ihrem Grundstück jagen weil sie überall hin sch....en u.s.w u.s.f.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. März 2022)

Ach du lieber Schwan ,mir schwant böses..............................


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. März 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mir schwant das Sommerloch beginnt


Nee, das ist doch" Schnappi" das Monster, aus dem Badesee..........................


----------



## Nuesse (28. März 2022)

Hier an der Alster sind die Schwäne alle lieb .


----------



## Floma (28. März 2022)

Ohhhh Kindheitsdrauma.
Mit dem Familienkajak auf der Jagst. Ein Schwan wirft uns böse Blicke zu und fängt an zu fauchen. Zwischen uns sind einige Meter, deshalb gehen wir nicht von  einem Angriff aus. Pustekuchen, der weiße Tod setzt zur Jagd an während wir 3 Brüder heulend um unser Leben paddeln. Sogar Mutti paddelt ausnahmsweise mit. Nach vielleicht 200 Meter beendet die kinderfressende Bestie die Verfolgung.


----------



## ollidi (28. März 2022)

Wie schmeckt Schwan eigentlich?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. März 2022)

Wau, schon 9 Schwäne am Tegernsee !
An solchen Berichten sieht man wie weit sich die meisten Menschen von der Natur entfernt haben


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. März 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Schwan eigentlich?











						Kann man Schwan essen? - Landlive.de
					

Schwan essen. Darf man das und wie schmeckt Schwan? Immer wieder taucht im Netz die Frage auf, ob man Schwan ... Weiterlesen ...




					www.landlive.de


----------



## Blueser (28. März 2022)

Kormoran soll besser schmecken, hab ich gehört...


----------



## Kauli11 (28. März 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Schwan eigentlich?


Wenn sie jung sind schmecken sie gut.


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2022)

Liebe Anglerboard Redaktion, entschuldigt bitte, einer muss ja wieder die Partypupe sein: "Aggresiver" im Artikeltitel bitte mit Doppel-S.

Zum Thema an sich hab ich wenig Sinnvolles bzw. Neues beizutragen. Die Schwäne und ich wahren einen bröckeligen Frieden der auf gegenseitigem Abstand, Arme/Flügelausbreiten und Fauch-Wettbewerben basiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2022)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Schade das nicht alle Wasservögel ihr Revier so verteidigen können.



Ich finde das nicht so schade: Andauernd irgendwelche (Kombi-) Geschwader höchst plättwütiger Hitchcock-Stukas am Hals empfände ich doch als recht unentspannend


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. März 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Schwan eigentlich?


Wie Hühnchen


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. März 2022)

Ich hatte auch schon ein Erlebnis mit einem Schwan. Stand am See am Ufer und habe meine ersten Würfe gemacht. Weiter draußen auf dem Wasser schwomm ein Schwan und meine Freundin, die etwas weiter weg stand, rief schon immer, dass der genau Kurs auf mich nähme. Irgendwann stand er dann auch nur noch ein oder zwei Meter neben mir am Ufer. Habe ihn komplett ignoriert und weiter ausgeworfen, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass so ein Schwan sich ernsthaft an mich ran traut. Plötzlich, ich rechnete gar nicht damit, stieß der mich tatsächlich von der Seite it seinem Schnabel oder biss in meine Hose. Es ist nichts passiert, tat auch nicht weh, aber ich habe ihn dann für so viel Mut belohnt und bin zum nächsten Spot weitergezogen.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2022)

Schaut euch bei Gelegenheit mal die Paddelfüße von so einem Schwan an, da ist Eward mit den Scheerenhänden nix gegen.


----------



## thanatos (29. März 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Schwan eigentlich?


Keine Ahnung ? soo schlecht kann es nicht sein - sonst währe es nicht dem Adel vorbehalten gewesen .
Zu DDR - zeiten auch , nur ein guter Genosse durfte jagen -auch Höckerschwäne .


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> "en Würfegemacht........ Weiter draußen auf dem Wasser schwomm ein Schwan und meine Freundin,............ weitergezogen"




????


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. März 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ????


Gut, an einer Stelle fehlte ein Lehrzeichen, aber ich weiß jetzt, ehrlich gesagt, nicht genau, was du mit den Fragezeichen zum Ausdruck bringen willst.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Gut, an einer Stelle fehlte ein Lehrzeichen, aber ich weiß jetzt, ehrlich gesagt, nicht genau, was du mit den Fragezeichen zum Ausdruck bringen willst.


schon gut, um die Grammatik ging mir es nicht, aber Deine Freundin mit dem Schwan regt zum Nachdenken an, es war nix weiter als ein Jux, sorry


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> schon gut, um die Grammatik ging mir es nicht, aber Deine Freundin mit dem Schwan regt zum Nachdenken an, es war nix weiter als ein Jux, sorry


Schwäne und die Damenwelt, das Thema hat Tradition. Hat sich Zeus, der alte Popokneifer, nicht mal in einen Schwan verwandelt und die Prinzessin Leda zu einer ...Unbesonnenheit überredet?


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2022)

jaja , er war da mit seinem Blitz zugange, sagt man , malte man.


----------



## Doanafischer (29. März 2022)

Mein ehemaliger Hund und ich hatten auch mal ein Schwan-Erlebnis. Oder der Schwan mit uns. Ich war mitm Fiffi( Dt. Dogge 95 cm S.H. 90kg) Joggen, als aus einem kleinen Bach ein Schwänerich herausstürmte und fauchend und flügelschlagend auf uns losging. Was Monsieur cygne nicht ahnte: Hündchen schaltete bei der geringsten Bedrohung für Heim oder Rudel unverzüglich in den Berserkermodus. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: um ein Haar hätte der Hund den Schwan gschreddert und mich beim Jäger in Erklärungsnot gebracht.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliger Hund und ich hatten auch mal ein Schwan-Erlebnis. Oder der Schwan mit uns. Ich war mitm Fiffi( Dt. Dogge 95 cm S.H. 90kg) Joggen, als aus einem kleinen Bach ein Schwänerich herausstürmte und fauchend und flügelschlagend auf uns losging. Was Monsieur cygne nicht ahnte: Hündchen schaltete bei der geringsten Bedrohung für Heim oder Rudel unverzüglich in den Berserkermodus. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: um ein Haar hätte der Hund den Schwan gschreddert und mich beim Jäger in Erklärungsnot gebracht.


Findest du das nicht ein bißchen unfair, eine deutsche Dogge gegen ein Vögelchen?


----------



## Mescalero (29. März 2022)

Das passt schon, von der Größe her. Mein Hund (Whippet, 12kg  ) hat mal eine Laufente apportiert. Sie hat es überlebt, nebenbei bemerkt. Aber das Größenverhältnis Whippet - Ente dürfte dem von Dogge - Schwan ähnlich sein.


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2022)

au ja ich mag Menschen die ihre großen Hunde einfach so laufen lassen weil - wer kann dem schon was tun
aber nach ihrem Fiffi schreien wenn das vermeintliche Spielzeug plötzlich ein langes Messer zieht 
und dann die dumme Anmache "der wollte doch nur spielen " weder an meinem Hündchen noch an 
mir steht " SPIELZEUG "
In der Natur sollte sich doch jeder bewegen wie in einem fremden Wohnzimmer - oder ?


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Vorgestern Abend am See kam eine Spaziergängerin mit ihrem riesigen schwarzen Hund am Ufer vorbei, ohne Leine. Ich habe den Hund als Russischen Terrier oder Riesenschnauzer angesehen (war aber ein Briard), also ein wirklich eindrucksvolles Vieh. Natürlich wollte der zu mir, gucken wer da am Wasser sitzt. Er durfte aber nicht und einfaches "BENNOOOO!" mit dem entsprechenden Unterton hat ihn davon abgehalten, so muss das sein. Wir hatten anschließend ein nettes Gespräch, während sich der Hund erstmal zum Abkühlen ins Wasser gelegt hat.

Leider gibt es viel zu oft auch unschöne Begegnungen mit dem besten Freund des Menschen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. März 2022)

Sie tun nix.


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Die domestizierten Brotschwäne freilich nicht. Wir hatten früher ein Paar Trauerschwäne auf dem See mitten in der Plattenbausiedlung. Die waren zu Fuß im ganzen Viertel unterwegs, jeder kannte sie und sie wussten ganz genau, wo es Brot und Semmeln gibt. Mit wilden Schwänen haben die aber nicht mehr besonders viel gemein.


----------



## Doanafischer (30. März 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> au ja ich mag Menschen die ihre großen Hunde einfach so laufen lassen weil - wer kann dem schon was tun
> aber nach ihrem Fiffi schreien wenn das vermeintliche Spielzeug plötzlich ein langes Messer zieht
> und dann die dumme Anmache "der wollte doch nur spielen " weder an meinem Hündchen noch an
> mir steht " SPIELZEUG "
> In der Natur sollte sich doch jeder bewegen wie in einem fremden Wohnzimmer - oder ?


Ich mag Menschen mit Vorurteilen. Wie kommst du darauf, dass mein Hund nicht gehorcht hätte? Der gehorchte aufs Wort. Nur deshalb ist dem Schwan nix passiert. Außerdem kam der Schwan aus dem Wasser und ging auf den Hund los und nicht umgekehrt. Er hat auch sonst in den 10 Jahren seines Lebens nie zugebissen. Weder bei Mensch, noch Tier. Gelegenheiten hätte er genug gehabt, aber dank  guter  Erziehung hatte ich immer die Kontrolle. Was man von dem Foxterrier und den beiden Zwergspitz, die ihn gebissen haben, als er noch ein Welpe war, nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. März 2022)

Das wissen aber nur die Besitzer - und nicht die angegangenen Spaziergänger/Angler auf die das fremde Tier leinenlos ggf. "zustürmt".

Ich selbst zu Kindertagen gebissen worden, habe einen gut ausgeprägten "Respekt" vor Hunden gewisser Größe.

Bin / war selbst der "Katzentyp"... und möchte nicht genötigt werden , ggf. anvisiert angesprungen/angesabbert noch sonstwas zu werden von noch so sanftmütigen

Kötern.

Haltet eure Hunde kurz , wenn es Vorschrift ist und gut.

R.S.


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Haltet eure Hunde kurz , wenn es Vorschrift ist und gut.


Auch wenn es keine Vorschrift ist. Das ist einfach ein Gebot des Anstands. Es gibt Leute, nicht nur Kinder, die eine panische Angst vor Hunden haben. Ob die begründet ist oder irrational, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Als Hundehalter habe ich die verdammte Pflicht, dafür zu sorgen, dass mein Hund niemandem zu nahe kommt und wenn das ohne Leine nicht geht, wird er eben angehängt und fertig.


----------



## Doanafischer (30. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> . Als Hundehalter habe ich die verdammte Pflicht, dafür zu sorgen, dass mein Hund niemandem zu nahe kommt und wenn das ohne Leine nicht geht, wird er eben angehängt und fertig.


100% Zustimmung.


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> die ihn gebissen haben,


da hast du deine Erfahrung - es war ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint - wenn dein Hund gehorcht ok
aber wissen das auch die , die dir begegnen ??


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2022)

vergangene Woche habe ich meinen Kahn gestrichen um mich rum drei Pärchen Schwäne ,die haben mir einfach Platz gemacht - ich habe mich aber auch entschuldigt das ich kein Brot mitgebracht habe - sie waren verständnisvoll 
und haben mich nicht gestört .


----------



## zandertex (30. März 2022)

es gab mal eine Zeit da bin ich in der Woche bis zu 70 km gejoggt-gelaufen............wenn dann so ein netter Hund von weitem auf dich zugestürmt kommt und der Hundehalter ihn zurück ruft,es den Hund aber nicht kümmert.....................habe da unschöne  Erinnerungen.


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Gestern sind zwei relativ große Hunde in der Nähe meines Angelplatzes herumgeschnüffelt und die beiden Besitzer haben aus 100m Entfernung gepfiffen und gebrüllt wie am Spieß. War den Hunden völlig gleichgültig. Mir auch, ich habe kein Problem mit Hunden aber das geht halt nicht allen so. Selbst ein Pinscher (dt. Pinscher, nicht Zwerg) kann bedrohlich wirken, wenn er entsprechend auftritt.

So etwas fällt dann eben immer auf alle Hundehalter zurück, genauso wie Tretminen auf öffentlichem Gelände. Die überwiegende Mehrheit weiß, was sich gehört und eine Handvoll Vollidioten bringen alle anderen in Verruf.

Das ist übrigens bei Anglern auch so.


----------



## Bogaversenker (4. April 2022)

Nett,dass sowas einen Bericht wert ist…Revierverhalten in der Brutzeit halt…einfach den Burschen in Ruhe lassen,bzw.aus dem Weg gehen…


----------

